# Montreal Hotel Advice, please



## Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

I've been reading hotel reviews and The Ritz Carlton isn't coming up to hot...any advice please?  I want the typical really nice hotel--Lowes? Omni? Sheraton? Marriott?  Whatever you can offer is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## discodan (Feb 14, 2006)

The Ritz Carlton is getting old. I have heard that the new W montreal is really nice. http://tinyurl.com/9ak3d . DAN


----------



## MaryH (Feb 15, 2006)

The W Montreal is trying to be a boutique hotel but missing the mark.  If you like W generally, you might like the hip / trying to be cool feeling.  
If you want a true boutique, I like Hotel Nelligan in old Montreal, great service and lots of charm, just in a fairly touristy party of town.

For the big chain hotel, I like Hyatt Regency Montreal which has a great club (e-mail me if you want access to our corp rate) and good service although the decore is a little New Yorky for my taste, IC is a nice property but I found the service a bit indifferent.  Sheraton, Hilton and Marriott are large conference type hotels, okay but not great.  Some like the fairmont but you are taking a chance that you might get a broom closet.

My personal choices would be 
1) Hyatt - with Regency Club (free buffet breakfast and substancial evening appetizers)
2) Hotel Nelligan - with the wine and cheese and beautiful croissants in the continental breakfast.  Lots of charm.
3) Intercontinental - nice rooms but the cool service leaves me cold.

I heard good things about Loews and another boutique called hotel St. James ? but have not stayed there personally.


----------



## nerodog (Feb 15, 2006)

*we liked the Queen Elizabeth*

Have you heard of the Queen Elizabeth hotel ?? Very nice, good location for walking... we stayed many years ago and found it to top notch...


----------



## IreneLF (Feb 15, 2006)

Hilton Hotel Bonaventure has a FABULOUS rooftop garden /paths/streams just made for strolling, very peaceful,  and a great pool. You can access it  from  a little piece of the pool which is indoors,  and swim through plastic ' doors' to the outside -- handy if you are going in a cold weather month. 
You've got an entrance to the underground city of shops and restaurants down on the ground level. 
They've also got a special rate with day 2 at half price, good for the next few months, and other rates which would include their large buffet breakfast.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 23, 2006)

You sound as if you are going to make a reservation at a really nice hotel---so this might not be a good idea.

Nonetheless, I've had good luck getting an upscale Hotel through Priceline (one night each on two different trips.)
I seem to remember paying about $80 total (approx.)

Pat


----------



## Jameson18 (Feb 23, 2006)

*You can't fail with Marriott*

Marriott has two very different but excellent hotels in Montreal. Both downtown within walking distance to the main attractions.
Marriott Chateau Champlain, is high end, nice rooms and great service with good restaurants, also indoor walking to downtown thru the subway tunnels.
My favorite however, and always my first choice is Marriott Residence Inn. You get bigger rooms, kitchen, sitting area, less money. You also get morning breakfast in the common area where they serve many variety of fruits muffins, toast, sometimes eggs, and in the evening you get a small snack like salads, cheese, fruit etc...all part of the room price. You are also a walking distance, two blocks from the main shopping area and great restaurants. Did I mention the price, a lot less than the high end. There are gre  at restaurants on the same side of the street and just around the corner.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 23, 2006)

We were in Montreal a couple of summers ago.  Stayed at the Elizabeth the first night for the location.  Great location, small room.  When we came back we stayed at Le Square Phillips.  It was wonderful.  Not an upscale hotel at all, but more like a timeshare.  We had a two bedroom unit, with a kitchen.  There were laundry facilities on site.  The location was good as well.


----------



## BarCol (Feb 23, 2006)

I second the notion that you should use Priceline - we've had very good luck resreving throguh PL for htoels in Montreal - first time got Hyatt Regency 3star for $52.00 US per night when the rack rate was about $135


----------



## tashamen (Feb 24, 2006)

We're generally in Montreal once or twice a year on our way to or from our timeshare.  After staying in at least a dozen hotels over the years, here are my three favorites:

The Hilton Bonaventure, for the heated rooftop pool.  This is especially nice in rainy or cold weather.  Decent breakfast buffet.

L'hotel de la Montagne near Crescent Street, great walking location to restaurants.  Always lively.

SpringHill Suites (a Marriott property) in Old Montreal.  Wonderful location for Old Montreal.  (But skip their terrible breakfast buffet and walk to a nearby bakery or cafe instead.)


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 25, 2006)

It depend on what you are there for. I have stayed at the hilton bonaventure, the sheraton le centre, the four points sheraton, the hilton airport, and others.

For walking arund down town I like the sheraton le center and the four points sheraton. . The four points sheraton is a better value.


----------



## jkjsless (Feb 25, 2006)

*Montreal Hotels*

I have to second the Sheraton & Four Points Sheraton. Have stayed at both over the years on annual boys field trips to Hockey games, Expos games (RIP) and with family for Hilary Duff and other child friendly activities.

The Four Points is an older propety. The elevators are quite small as are the rooms. For a weekend trip where little or no time is being spent at the hotel it is terrific. It is clean, but there are few amenities, and you can't beat the price.

The Sheraton is usually where we stay as a family. the rooms are bigger, the hotel has more things to do and overall it is a much nicer hotel ... however it is more $$$.

I suppose its much like anything else, do you want the Pontiac or Cadillac, the no name vs the brand name item.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 3, 2006)

I stay in Montreal a lot and here are my recommendations:

Value or family type hotels:
1. HIX on Rene Leveques - we have a corp rate there of C$115 and that can get a 1bdrm suite with breakfast included for all.  Normally rates around C$130-150+.  Good value if you are a family of 4 with a full kitchen (but no dishes) and some privacy since the kids can be in the living room and adults in bdrm or 2 couples travelling together.
2. Sheraton 4pts is okay but not great.  The restaurant in there you should probably give it a miss since Montreal has much better food.

Chains:
1. Hyatt Regency Montreal - if you pay extra for club (or get upgraded as Diamond) you get full hot buffet breakfast, evening appetizers, and free wifi.  We have a corp rate there too if anyone needs it.
2. Sheraton Centre - it is generic chain hotel and decent enough and good location if you want to do shopping.  If Gold/Plat, you get upgraded / access to club with continental breakfast and evening appetizers (but drinks expensive).  Despite being a frequent guest, I still get asked for my passport / id which I do not get asked in North America, normally only in Euorpe and Australia / NZ.
3. Intercontinental is okay if you can get a room with breakfast for a decent price.  Nice rooms but coolish service. 
4. Marriott is okay if you have status to get upgraded to the club/lounge but the Sheraton location is better.

Boutique
- Hotel Nelligan is great boutique if you can get it for a reasonably price or  splurge for a nice romantic weekend


----------

